# Should David Lee be an All-Star



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

David Lee has been one of the Knicks most consistent players for the last 3 seasons in a row, although the Knicks are not a winning team....should David Lee become a All-Star in his 5th season? 

Yes.....No......or Why?


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

Yep....he has the numbers. He's getting a bit selfish but he has delivered in all ways but defense. He should be in.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

If the Knicks are closer to .500 he should be in for sure. But as it stands now he'll have a tough time getting in as a forward rather than a center. He's having a heck of a year though. The Knicks should've just signed him last year for 10 mil or whatever he was asking for because he'll likely ask for more at the end of this year.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Yeah, he should. He's averaging 19/11 on a team that's not too bad. He's also averaged 12.7 rebounds this month, and 20.9 points. There's not that many all-stars in the East, so I think he should be there. But yes, seifer is right, he's going to ask for a big contract at the end of the year I think, and if Knicks want LeBron, Wade, Bosh etc, they might lose David Lee.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

He is a hard worker, I will give him that. Not one person thought he would perform as he has...not even his family. I still think on another team he might not perform as well, but kudos for a job well done. I think he should go.

His defense is the worst...not just bad. Zero lateral movement and no help side.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

no, because his agent will demand more money in the off season if he is an all star


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Yes - he's played very well, and contrasts well with other players who'd be fighting for the last two All Star roster spots.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I say "No", because there are other deserving candidates coming from better teams. And even though he's a very good player, I suspect (though am not certain) that his numbers are deceivingly good, compared to if he played for, say...the Cavs or Magic.

However, I will say this about David Lee -- every time I doubt the guy, he puts up an even bigger game than before. Definitely makes me eat my words, and he's become a far better player than I expected. So, I won't be crying foul if he gets into the game. I'm just saying there are others I would choose instead.

The Bulls fans are going through this same thing w/ Derrick Rose. The Bulls are only 21-22 right now, but Rose has been playing absurdly good the past 2 months. So do you take him, or instead choose Mo Williams (pre-injury, I mean) who is on a better team, but doesn't shoulder the same responsibility? It's a tough dilemma for the coaches to choose.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

According to Frank Isola this morning David Lee did not make the all-star team. Im a little surpised.....


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i'm gonna say no.

to me there are just core things a player is expected to provide if he plays a certain position.

if you are a pg you are expected to be able to pass well, set up their teammates and be an extension of the coach of the floor , if you are a 2 guard you are expected to be able to shoot, dribble the ball competently if not creatively and if you are a small forward you are expected to be able to score from the paint out to the 3 point line, help on the boards abit 

you have had players make the all star teams with those deficiencies, like dennis rodman who really didn't score well at all for a small forward but was such an awesome defender and rebounder , you had point guards who were selfish and really were just undersized 2's but the scored so well they made the all star games , marbury for instance was an all nba 3rd team selection both years he made the all star team so he was at least a top 15 player in the league , especially when you know going in the top teams are going to get extra players based on their team records like the mo williams selection last year and then you have to factor in the guys who are voted in who just dont belong like AI or Tmac. its really hard to make it if you dont accomplish core expectations of the position because people will hold it against you.

and big men are expected to be able to play defense, rebound and score near the hoop so no he really didn't deserve it , it would have been nice if he did. the knicks have been absent from the game for almost a decade but he's a big man who cant/wont play defense ( at this point after 4 years of college at a good school that does produce good defenders in the post like noah and horford) and 5 years as a pro , with his athletic gifts there is no good reason he is not at least a decent positional defender.even so its likely if he keeps putting up these numbers he'll make it eventually, 

also the idea of his agent using his all star selection to drive up his price is not a pleasant one to me , some experts are predicting salaries to be squeezed soon due to a new CBA, its possible although not altogether likely that Lee can still be retained at a fair price for his value , something that is less likely if he made the all star team.

he's a good player his time may still come as an injury replacement or just in future years.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Lee definitely should have been an All-Star sub. Al Horford? Are you kidding me?

I'm hoping he'll be named as a replacement if someone (Iverson) can't play.


----------

